# Critter nation for rabbits?



## Bunnycat (May 31, 2011)

The bunny I'm getting tomorrow will be coming with this cage





Its dimensions are 36.25"L x 16.25"W x 15.25"H, and I know that this is fairly small. I plan on upgrading her eventually, but should she be okay with this cage for a while plus tons of free time? She's only 3 months right now and fairly small, so hopefully she won't be too cramped at night. 

Anyway, I love the critter nation cages. I don't think I've seen anyone on here who used a critter nation or ferret nation for their rabbit, but they seem like they would work okay. Opinions, anyone?

I may not end up getting a critter nation, so would these dimensions be alright for a permanent home (But still with plenty of free time.) 46.5âL x 24â W x 24â H

Also! What is a good litter to use in the litter pan? Is yesterday's news good?

Thanks


----------



## dragynflye (Jun 1, 2011)

i love my critter nation (for the rats) and ferret nation (for the ferrets). i was planning on using the bottom level of the ferret nation for my rabbit (all of our ferrets have passed), but the dog kennel that was just suppose to be temporary ended up working well enough that i never moved him in to the fn. the dimensions where almost the same, the kennel was two inches longer, the fn two inches wider. i now think the kennel is too small for rue (a 3lb jersey wooly), but he gets lots of time to run. the shelf in the cn would add more room, so if your rabbit is small, and gets lots and lots of free time, it might work. i would take the ramp out, to maximize floor space. the shelf is at a good height for jumping on. 

as for litter, yesterday's news is good (get the kind in the cat section, same stuff, cheaper price). i really like kiln dried pine pellet horse bedding better. it absorbs more, controls odor better, and is dirt cheap. you can find horse bedding at feed stores. feline pine cat litter is the same thing, just a little more expensive.


----------



## Bunnycat (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the response and info!  
I think I'm going to hold off on a critter nation for now. I've ordered some NIC panels, and I'm going to modify her current cage.


----------

